

Show HN: Average price for Airbnb area - franciscop

I made a small snippet to check out the price of an Airbnb area. It will average all of the listings shown in the map. It can be used as both, if you are looking for renting a house and for those looking forward to buy a house as an investments.<p>This steps are with Firefox, however they are similar in Chrome:<p>1. Open up the listing you want in Airbnb. The ones shown on the map are the ones that matter.<p>2. Press F12 to fire the developer console.<p>3. Copy-paste the following code. It will display in the currency you are shown.<p><pre><code>    var t=0; $(&quot;.price-amount&quot;).each(function(){ t+=parseInt($(this).html()); }); alert(t &#x2F; $(&quot;.price-amount&quot;).length);
</code></pre>
Improvements? I was thinking on averaging them based on the number of reviews (the more reviews, the more meaningful a property is), however it&#x27;s good enough for most purposes as it is now.
======
yoloswagins
Neato! This is a nice hack to understand the price of an area.

You should turn it into a bookmarklet.
[http://ted.mielczarek.org/code/mozilla/bookmarklet.html](http://ted.mielczarek.org/code/mozilla/bookmarklet.html)

Presently, the code only searches one page of results. Airbnb limit's the
number of results on a page to 18. This code should iterate over the pages, to
average all the listings is an area.

